# Transfert Ipod vers Itunes



## cathyz750 (21 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un IPOD Classic 80 g que j'utilise via Itunes sur mon PC portable fonctionnant sous windows XP. Suite à un dysfonctionnement sur mon disque dur, j'ai du réinstaller windows Xp et j'ai perdu l'ensemble des mes fichiers et programmes...

Est-il possible de transférer le contenu actuel de mon IPOD sur le nouvel Itunes que je vais installer sur mon ordinateur ? Car j'ai perdu tous mes fichiers musicaux.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## DeepDark (21 Février 2009)

Oui, avec Yamipod.


----------



## cathyz750 (21 Février 2009)

Peux-tu préciser ce qu'est Yamipod ? (pour les non-initiées comme moi...)


----------



## DeepDark (21 Février 2009)

cathyz750 a dit:


> Peux-tu préciser ce qu'est Yamipod ? (pour les non-initiées comme moi...)


Un logiciel, je ne m'étend pas sur le sujet parce que c'est un sujet abordé souvent et dont tu trouveras plus de précisions sans d'autres fils


----------



## cathyz750 (21 Février 2009)

OK merci


----------

